# Electricity



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone:

What company furnishes electricity in SBFZ and what does an average bill run? I realize electricity is based on usage; however, I am simply looking for some examples of average bills?

Can the monthly cost of your Electric Bill be deducted from your local bank account?

It appears that most appliances (i.e., washing machines and dryers) are electric. Is that a true statement?

LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

LarryM said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> What company furnishes electricity in SBFZ and what does an average bill run? I realize electricity is based on usage; however, I am simply looking for some examples of average bills?
> 
> ...


I have been averaging between 4-6000p on my electric for a 150sqm duplex. That is with the judicious use of aircon. Highest bills will be during the hottest months (Jan - May). Most washers and dryers are electric but there are some that are gas powered. I just saw a dryer at Saver's Appliances in Barretto. 

I would use a gas stove, if permitted, in your residence. It is cheap (700p for a 10Kilo bottle). An electric stove will eat up electricity.

You will have to pay the electric company at Enerzone in person. It is directly across the street from the Poco a Poco Condotel.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I used my electric stove and Air conditioner and got a 6,500 peso bill this month, dang. When cooking meat and bone items that take forever or beans outside with charcoal or wood but this time got lazy, sure paid the price this month. Gas does save money I guess during peak hours mainly if they have such a thing here and also it heats the pot instantly the electric burner takes a while to heat up.

It has been very hot this month and bone dry my electrical bill runs 3,500-5,000 normally if I watch how I cook certain items and use the air conditioner only at nights.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Electricity on my condo in Ortigas (one of the higher cost places in the PI) runs p7k to p9k every month and thats with moderate AC usage. When I use the AC more, my bill runs me around p11k to p12k a month.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Posted in wrong spot but don't know how to delete this one posting?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

@ Hondaguy: That seems high, we had issue's with high bills for a very long time and found out later that at least 5 other families were tied into our power lines mainly because I was working abroad and many of our family members were living at the house. 

Once I retired here we talked to Meralco they weren't surprised in any way about why the bill was so high the electrician didn't even flinch but had the answer in a micro second they told us they can cut the line and start over, they put in a completely new line and started from scratch the bill dropped in half and many houses dark that night, we have a two-story block home with multiple fans, electric deep well water pump, air conditioner, several lights left on for security purposes all night long and many TV's throughout the house, hot and cold water dispenser on 24hrs and our bill is usually right around 5000 peso's a month before it was 9000-10,000 peso's with other housing units and family tapping into our lines.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

mcalleyboy,

I ran into that exact same problem a few years back when I lived in another condo in Ortigas. The electric bill got higher and higher and higher each month for several months so one day I turned off all the breakers in our condo then went and found the electric meters in the building and ours was still turning, showing electric was still being used by someone else. The condo management didnt seem to care about fixing it or even looking more into it (even after we threatened to move out), so we left. 

I dont have my Meralco bill here in front of me to look at the exact kwh rate, but I know electricity is pretty expensive here compared with other parts of Manila.

I'm moving out of this condo next month so I'm not too concerned about it here, but I will be doing the circuit breaker test before I move into my new place just to make sure it hasnt been pre-wired for my neighbors to steal my electricity there.




mcalleyboy said:


> @ Hondaguy: That seems high, we had issue's with high bills for a very long time and found out later that at least 5 other families were tied into our power lines mainly because I was working abroad and many of our family members were living at the house.
> 
> Once I retired here we talked to Meralco they weren't surprised in any way about why the bill was so high the electrician didn't even flinch but had the answer in a micro second they told us they can cut the line and start over, they put in a completely new line and started from scratch the bill dropped in half and many houses dark that night, we have a two-story block home with multiple fans, electric deep well water pump, air conditioner, several lights left on for security purposes all night long and many TV's throughout the house, hot and cold water dispenser on 24hrs and our bill is usually right around 5000 peso's a month before it was 9000-10,000 peso's with other housing units and family tapping into our lines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Neighbors or staff/maintenance man living in building getting free perks paid for by the Westerner. The barangay and police don't even get involved in this one even with overwhelming proof. I don't think Meralco charges more for different area's its a set rate but they also have peak hours way into the night 8am-9pm is considered peak hours but the exception is on Sundays only two hours peak time, found a link.

Meralco | Ang Liwanag ng Bukas


----------



## funne (Apr 29, 2013)

I get less and less interested in living in phills the more I read here. I'm the sort of guy who punched people's lights out for stealing from me.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I have anxiety now, it's a tough struggle for me, stealing electricity is nothing compared to dealing with my spouse's family, I would need to write a book on the many ways they scammed or tricked us but now their not allowed in the house, so things have turned around because my wife finally got fed up with them too. 

With that said, there are also so many benefits in living here, mainly the cost of living, friendly neighbors and people, no snow is a huge a reason, I'm originally from ND a very solitary place to live.

Patience to another level, learning how to say no without saying no, is something I have worked on, even though I worked in customer service for 6 years, most people actually don't take things too serious here and now I don't either it seems to help the mind keep calm but if your blessed with a very calm demeanor and can let things go in one ear and out the other, life can be grand in the Philippines, I have made vast improvements in this area and I feel will benefit me because to return back to living in the US would be a depressing thought.


----------



## Terpe (Apr 20, 2013)

funne said:


> I get less and less interested in living in phills the more I read here. I'm the sort of guy who punched people's lights out for stealing from me.


You'll need to keep a low profile when you're here.
Punching people's light's out here can become harzardous to your health.


----------

